# Ищу мастера по ремонту в Екатеринбурге



## diorel (29 Авг 2012)

Старый баян Weltmeister,отправлял по почте в Екат.,немного побили в дороге,нужен мастер.8-915-033-64-63,Денис


----------



## pers5553 (29 Авг 2012)

Хороший мастер в городе Екатеринбурге Владимир Викторович Жигало 89126120306


----------



## diorel (30 Авг 2012)

Большое спасибо! Связался,обещали помочь.


----------

